# Be Careful What You Wish For



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

It's been an amazing summer for Speckled trout this year but I've been wanting to feel the pull of a much larger tougher fish lately. Decided to try fishing the north end of the 3 mile bridge this morning. I was thinking this would give me more opportunity for a variety of fish. Got on the water about 8:00am and cruised around to the west side of the bridge. Started casting the mirrodine in the 3-5' range of water. I was looking toward the shore but noticed a school of larger fish to my other side just as they passed under the Kayak. I flipped the mirrodine maybe 10 yards behind me and Bam! Instant line stripping. It wasn't taking very long for the 20# braid to empty from the Smoke 30. Had to start peddling after him. After a few minutes he had me out around the point heading back around under the bridge. Had to try and put the brakes on him and the inevitable happened, the leader broke. Dang! What was he? Oh well headed back into the cove and got entertained by a few pesky lady fish and then it got better. Cast the mirrodine toward shallower water and got hit with a big explosion in the water but missed. Cast right back over and bang, she was on. She put on a great show all the way up to the boat. 26 1/2" Speck and fat too. Spent a while longer working the area with only lady fish to show for it and then decided to drag the mirrodine back. Trolled a couple of hundred yards and then the fun( sometime disguised as agony began. 35 minutes of getting pulled around, gain line, lose line. The rod was bent to distress the entire time but I finally got to see the fish. The good looking , hard fighting Jack. I've been saying lately that I wanted to catch one and now I don't need or want to again. Too much fun (work) for lighter tackle. Beautiful day to be on the water.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Pics coming, could not get them to load.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I've yet to catch a sizable Jack Crevalle. They sound like a hell of a fight, nice job!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good day


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

beautiful fish, awesome job!


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful fish, way to go!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great report and photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to post all the photos.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice trout, and those Jacks can sure stretch your line. Good job on both. Fish-on. GT:thumbup:


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Ridefish, just wanted to day thank you for the info, SoCalYakman and myself used the info you posted and I caught myself a Jack doing the same thing on the same lure! Great report and great info!!!


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Socmedic, That's cool. Hope you had a little heavier gear than I used. It was a long hot battle for me. I was very glad to be done with him.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

based upon your post I used stouter rod a reel and made much shorter work of him thank god!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jack Crevelle's are fun to catch from the yak. They pull so hard and fast, you leave a pretty good wake. Difference between them and bull reds - being dragged out to sea about a half mile further before you can net them!


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I could see more fun if I had been geared a little heavier. It was hard to get him turned and coming my way. 20# braid seems fairly stout but it was definitely on the edge of failing whenever the jack wanted to push it. If the second fish was as smart as the first, I believe he'd broke me off at the bridge too. Good experience, just wouldn't want to spend the day catching them on trout gear.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report! How'd you like that Smoke? Sounds like those jacks put it to the test.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I bought my first one ( smoke 40) this spring. I have since switched entirely to Quantum. I have 2 smoke 30's, 1 smoke 40, 2 Cabo 50's and an Energy 25. So far they are flawless. They are in salt water at least once a week and are all silky smooth and still look like they just came out of the box. The Jacks definitely kept 5 he drags busy but the 30 was consistent and still perfect. My garage full of Penns and others will be for guest to use. I'd tell you if anything was sketchy with these reels, but so far they are excellent.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Those jacks are a blast... About once a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Those jacks are a blast... About once a year. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every couple of years is fine

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> I bought my first one ( smoke 40) this spring. I have since switched entirely to Quantum. I have 2 smoke 30's, 1 smoke 40, 2 Cabo 50's and an Energy 25. So far they are flawless. They are in salt water at least once a week and are all silky smooth and still look like they just came out of the box. The Jacks definitely kept 5 he drags busy but the 30 was consistent and still perfect. My garage full of Penns and others will be for guest to use. I'd tell you if anything was sketchy with these reels, but so far they are excellent.


We've got 2 Smoke and 1 Catalyst- love them all! I also have a 5000 series Cabo, been a good reel except a little heavier than most other reels the same size and the clicker broke while a Bonito was pulling line! But overall Quantum builds a good reel.:thumbup:


----------

